# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  صور مخطوطات من موقع لايبزك

## أحمد البكري

شرح المنفرجة
الأضواء البهجة في إبراز دقائق المنفرجة

شرح لقصيدة "المنفرجة" التي تعرف أيضاً بعنوان "الفرج بعد الشدة" وهي قصيدة لأبي الفضل يوسف بن محمد بن يوسف ابن النحوي التوزاري المتوفى 113هـ/505م أو 513هـ/1119م:(

[زين الدين] أبو يحيى زكريا بن محمد بن أحمد الأنصاري الشافعي
زكريا الأنصاري
١١ ذي الحجة سنة ٨٨١ هـ


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRIViewServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000914/Ms_or_384_00023v+.jpg?mode=gen  erateLayout&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.navi.zoom.SESSION=fitToS  creen&XSL.MCR.Module-iview.display.SESSION=normal&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.style.SESSION=image&XSL.  MCR.Module-iview.lastEmbeddedURL.SESSION=  http%3A%2F%2Fwww.islamic-manuscripts.net%2Freceive%2FIs  lamHSBook_islamhs_00000359&XSL  .MCR.Module-iview.embedded.SESSION=false&X  SL.MCR.Module-iview.move=reset

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب الأربعين الودعانية

أبو نصر محمد بن علي ابن ودعان [الموصلي]



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000369

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف

ق 1ب: سورة الفاتحة
ق 258ب: سورة طه آية 8-16

مخطوطة للقرآن الكريم كانت في الأصل كاملة ثم فقدت منها أوراق كثيرة ، كما تم تجليد الباقي من أوراقها بترتيب خاطئ ، ويمكن ملاحظة ذلك من خلال النظر إلى ترتيب عناوين السور: 
ق48أ: سورة 4
ق95أ: سورة 6
ق107أ: سورة 26
ق117أ: سورة 7
ق140أ: سورة 8

في الهوامش وكذا في إطار خارجي سحابي الشكل:
معلومات عن تقسيم القرآن ومواضع السجدات وشروح للنص القرآني باللغتين العربية والفارسية بخط يد الناسخ

ق257أ-258ب:
ورقتان من مخطوطة "هداية في شرح بداية المبتدئ" لعلي المرغيناني المتوفى عام 593هـ/1197م: (GAL I/376 S I/644-649) التي كان يملكها سيد سلطانميان بن سيد عمرميان/الملك الحفي المدعو حنيفي الفاروقي






http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000053

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف

ق 1أ: سورة النساء آية 102-108
ق 207ب: سورة الملك آية 25 - سورة القلم آية 13








http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000204

----------


## أحمد البكري

صحيح البخاري


الناسخ: ق 782ب / 690ب: محمود بن أحمد بن عثمان الشيرازي الشافعي نجم الحافظ
تاريخ النسخ: ق 782ب / 690ب: فی یوم الاحد السابع العشرین من جمادی الثانیة السنة ثمانماية





http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000404

----------


## أحمد البكري

ج4 من
روضة الطالبين ومنهاج المفتيين في الفقه

محيي الدين [أبو زكريا يحيى] بن شرف بن مري النووي [الشافعي]
الناسخ: ق 315ب: عبد الله بن دانيال بن محمد الصوفي
مكان النسخ: ق 315ب: مسجد جمال الدين العاقولي ببغداد
تاريخ النسخ: ق 315ب: يوم الثلاثاء ٢٨ شعبان سنة ٧١٦ هـ
ملاحظة: بين ق18ب و19أ
ورقتان مدونة عليهما ملاحظات؛ على الأولى كتابة عن الأدلة المكتوبة بينما تحتوي الورقة الثانية نصا عن وظائف الأفعال المتعدية في اللغة العربية 





http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000002

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب المخترع في فنون الصنع

الملك المظفر شمس الدين يوسف بن عمر بن علي بن رسول

كتاب تعليمي يـتألف من عشرة أبواب ويتناول مواد وأدوات وخامات ووسائل الكتابة وتقنيات التجليد. بالنظر إلى النص لا يمكن العثور على الباب الثامن في الكتاب (أنظر: ق8أ) ، كما فقد البابان السادس والعاشر. تختلف عناوين الفصول 3 و6 و8 اختلافاً طفيفاً عن مقابليها في مخطوطة ميلانو وأمبروسيانا، كما ذكرت العناوين الأخرى في مخطوطة لايبزيك بمزيد من التفصيل







http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000001

----------


## أحمد البكري

إجازة من إبراهيم الإمام لـ سليمان المولى الحنفي

تاريخ الكتابة: ق 2ب: يوم الخميس ٥ ربيع الأول سنة ١١٠٥ هـ
مكان الكتابة: ق 2ب: جامع خان السبيل بخان الخليل بالقاهرة

الغلاف

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000510/Ms_or_327_00002_VD_HD.jpg?host  s=


http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000511/Ms_or_327_0001v_2r.jpg?hosts=



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/servlets/MCRFileNodeServlet/IslamHSBook_derivate_00000511/Ms_or_327_0000002v.jpg?hosts=

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف
نسخة غير كاملة للقرآن الكريم تشمل جزءاً يبدأ من الآية رقم 153 من سورة الأعراف وينتهي بالآية رقم 20 من سورة التوبة وآخراً يبدأ بالآية رقم 64 من سورة هود وينتهي بالآية رقم 104 من سورة يوسف

ق 1أ: سورة الأعراف آية 153-157
ق 1أ: سورة يوسف آية 93-104





http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000150

----------


## أحمد البكري

إجازة
إجازة من محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي أمير المؤمنين شرف الدين بن شمس الدين بن أمير المؤمنين المهدي لدين الله أحمد بن الحسين (له ترجمة في أعلام المؤلفين الزيدية) 
إلى الوزير أبو سعود محمد بن الزبير أبي الجود عبد القادر الحسيني. 
المؤلف: ق 6ب: محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي بن أمير المؤمنين شرف الدين بن شمس الدين ابن أمير المؤمنين المهدي لدين الله

تاريخ التأليف: ق 6ب: رمضان سنة ١٠٧٠ هـ
الناسخ: ق 6ب: عبد الرحيم الأهوري
تاريخ النسخ: ق 6ب: ربيع الثاني سنة ١٠٧١ هـ
مكان النسخ: ق 6ب: صنعاء







http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000387


إجازة من زين العابدين بن عبد القادر الحسيني الطبري المكي الشافعي للسيد عوض بن محمد بن شيخ بن عبد الله الضعيف السفان با علوي بناء على رغبة الأخير.

الناسخ: عبد الرحيم الأهوري



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000383

----------


## أحمد البكري

تفسير أبي السعود

إرشاد العقل السليم إلى مزايا الكتاب الكريم

الجزء الأول من التفسير الذي أهداه أبو سعود إلى السلطان العثماني سليمان القانوني المتوفى 974هـ/1566م:

شعبان سنة ٩٢٧ هـ



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000010


الجزء الثاني 




http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000012

----------


## أحمد البكري

تحفة الأشراف في كشف غوامض الكشاف

ق 1أ:
[عماد الدين] يحيى بن القاسم بن عمرو الفاضل اليمني

٣ صفر سنة ٧٣٣ هـ







ج1
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...lamhs_00000164

ج2

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000167

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح المقدمة الجزرية

طاش كبرى زاده

ق 60ب: جمادى الأولى سنة ٩٩٩ هـ







http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000008

----------


## أحمد البكري

تيسير القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري

بالفارسية

نور الحق الدهلوى



ج1  - Ms. or. 342
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000154
ج2 -   Ms. or. 343
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000195
ج3 -   Ms. or. 344
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000198




> يمكن أن يكون هناك تطابق بين المخطوطة Ms.Or.344 والمخطوطتين Ms.or.342 وMs.or.343 ، حيث تم نسخ المخطوطات الثلاثة في أوقات مختلفة: 
> فقد نسخت المخطوطةMs.or.242 في 20 شوال 1285 هـ الموافق 3 فبراير1869م ، بينما تم نسخ المخطوطة Ms.or.243 في ذي الحجة 1102هـ الموافق أغسطس أو سبتمبر 1691م أو ذو الحجة 1120 هـ الموافق فبراير أو مارس 1709م ، كما نسخت المخطوطة Ms.or.344 في 1068-1069هـ/1657-1659م

----------


## أحمد البكري

الخلاصة في أصول معرفة الحديث

الطيبي





http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000015

----------


## أحمد البكري

ج3
تحفة الأشراف بمعرفة الأطراف

[جمال الدين أبو الحجاج يوسف بن الزكي عبد الرحمان بن يوسف] المزي

٣ ربيع الثاني سنة ٧٢٢ هـ






http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000152

----------


## أحمد البكري

اصطلاح أهل الحديث
لعلها:  نخبة الفكر لابن حجر
أول المخطوطة: ق 1ب:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله الذى لم يزل عالماً قادراً وصلى الله على سيدنا محمّد الذى ارسله الى الناس كافة بشيرا ونذيرا ... اما بعد فانّ التصانيف فى اصطلاح اهل الحديث قد كثرت وبسطت واقتصرت وسألنى بعض الاخوان انا اُلخص له المهم من ذلك ... فاقول الخبر اما ان يكون له طرق بلا حصر عدد معين
آخر المخطوطة: ق 4أ:
وتصنيفه على المسانيد او على الابواب او على العلل ومعرفة سبب الحديث وقد صنف فيه بعض الشيوخ القاضى ابى يعلى بن الفرآ وصنفوا في غال هذه الانواع وهى نقل بعض محض ظاهرة التعريف مستفنية عن التمثيل فليراجع لها والله الموفق والهادى لا اله الاّ هو









http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000206

----------


## أحمد البكري

منتخب من كتاب فضائل الأعمال و ثوابه

أبو الشيخ الأصفهاني







http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000208

----------


## أحمد البكري

مختصر كتاب فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري لابن حجر
تلخيص أبي الفتح لمقاصد الفتح

[شرف الدين] أبو الفتح محمد [ابن أبي بكر بن] الحسين المراغي



ج1

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...lamhs_00000016

ج2

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...lamhs_00000170

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب كشف الأسرار شرح (أصول) البزدوي (التركماني),

[علاء الدين] عبد العزيز بن أحمد بن محمد البخاري

ق 187ب: ١٣ شوال سنة ٧٥٦ هـ



ج1

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000176

ج2

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000180

----------


## أحمد البكري

الإقناع في حل الفاظ أبي شجاع 
الشربيني 
ق 298ب: يوم الأربعاء ٤ رمضان سنة ١١٥٣ هـ 

ج1
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000184

ج2
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/r...lamhs_00000188

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية مسلم الثبوت

سنة ١١٦٧ هـ



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000182

----------


## أحمد البكري

قطعة من:
الأحكام السلطانية

الماوردي

ق 137ب: جمادى الأولى سنة ٨٩٤ هـ



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000221


كتاب فيه تعبير الرؤيا

أبي عبد الله الكرماني



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000228


شرح ألفية ابن مالك




http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000248


شرح لب الألباب في علم الإعراب

جمال الدين عبد الله بن محمد بن أحمد نقره كار



http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000250

----------


## أحمد البكري

للمزيد:


ابن بكر الخبيصي ,الموشح على الكافية في النحو ,Ms. or. 370
ابن هشام ,مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب ,Ms. or. 371
الحارثي ,معين الطلاب في شرح ملحة الإعراب ,Ms. or. 372
المزني ,كتاب الحروف ,Ms. or. 373
الفيروزابادي ,القاموس المحيط والقابوس الوسيط الجامع لما ذهب من لغة العرب شماطيط ,Ms. or. 374
الفيروزابادي ,القاموس المحيط والقابوس الوسيط الجامع لما ذهب من لغة العرب شماطيط ,Ms. or. 375
الفيروزابادي ,القاموس المحيط والقابوس الوسيط الجامع لما ذهب من لغة العرب شماطيط ,Ms. or. 376
أبو حاتم الرازي ,كتاب الزينة في الكلمات الإسلامية العربية ,Ms. or. 377
محمد راغب ,سفينة الراغب ودفينة المطالب ,Ms. or. 378


الإسلامبولي ,تلخيص الحديث ,Ms. or. 382a
الإسلامبولي ,رسالة في الوقف ,Ms. or. 382b 
مجموعة:
جمل في معرفة الحديث 
الإسلامبولي 
 

http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000335 

رسالة في الوقف
محمد بن محمد الحجازي الحنفي الإسلامبولي 
ربما تم نسخ المخطوطة في عام 1073هـ/1662-1663م كما هو مذكور في نهاية الجزء الأول من المخطوطة ، حيث يتصل الجزء الثاني بالأول مباشر 
 
http://www.islamic-manuscripts.net/receive/IslamHSBook_islamhs_00000336

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

ما شاء الله جميل جدا، موضوع كهذا يستحق التثبيت، بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم كل خير

----------


## أحمد البكري

الرسالة الأندلسية في علم العروض والأوزان الشعرية

أبو عبد الله محمد أبو الجيش الأندلسي



http://www.mediafire.com/?ur6ajw9essxn2fa

----------


## أحمد البكري

نفوذ النصل في رديء الأصل 
المشهورة بـ المعينية المنصورية




http://depositfiles.com/files/s0mtra0zn

----------

